# Lest ihr den Prolog oder das Vorwort?



## legend codename (13. April 2011)

Hey,

ich hab mal eine Frage. Lest ihr bei Büchern das Vorwort oder den Prolog mit? Ich fange immer gleich mit Kapitel 1 an. Meine Schwester meint aber man müsste den Prolog oder das Vorwort mitlesen. Was macht ihr?


----------



## Shaila (13. April 2011)

Ich lese selbstverständlich das Vorwort. Durch das Vorwort wird oft erst so richtig deutlich, worauf der Autor mit seinem Werk abzielt. Wobei das dann halt auch auf die Thematik des Buches ankommt. Vorwörter zu lesen halte ich für eine Selbstverständlichkeit.


----------



## Beckenblockade (13. April 2011)

Vorwort sei mal dahingestellt (ich les' es auch immer), aber den Prolog einer Geschichte nicht lesen?
Entweder du trollst hier, oder du hast nicht ganz verstanden was ein Prolog ist...


----------



## Tilbie (13. April 2011)

Ich lese Prolog und Vorwort immer mit. Das Prolog gehört ja auch mit zur Geschichte.


----------



## Manaori (13. April 2011)

Ich lese beides immer. Je nach Autor sind die Vorworte oft gespickt mit mindestens interessanten, oft aber auch erfrischend ironischen Details. Der Prolog gehört sowieso zur Geschichte. Ich lese auch Nachworte gern *g*


----------



## Dracun (13. April 2011)

Also dat Prolog/Vorwort net zu lesen ist wie Nudeln ohne Salz zu kochen. Dat macht man einfach net.


----------



## tonygt (13. April 2011)

Das Vorwort könnte man rein Theorethisch überlesen, da es nur die Einleitung des Autors ist, während der Prolog einem auf die Geschichte ja erst einstimmt und man eine grobe Ahnung davon bekommt wo sich die Geschichte überhaupt abspielt, bzw. was für Umstände herrschen. Von daher wäre es realtiv dämlich den Prolog nicht zu lesen, ausser es handelt sich um eine Vortsetzung, wo nur noch mal der letzte Teil kurz zusammengefasst wird, dann lasse manchmal auch ich den Prolog weg.


----------



## Edou (13. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Also dat Prolog/Vorwort net zu lesen ist wie Nudeln ohne Salz zu kochen. Dat macht man einfach net.



Damn...

Ehh zum Thema: Bei Büchern die mich interessieren (Also nicht irgendwelche von der Schule gestellten Bücher die mir keinen Spaß machen) lese ich den Prolog (der gehört ja dazu) immer, das Vorwort eigentlich auch.


----------



## legend codename (13. April 2011)

Hatte eigentlich noch nie probleme ein buch ohne prolog und vorwort zu lesen hab immer alles verstaden=) naja werde demnächst mal schauen ob ich bei den nächsten büchren prolog und vorwort mitlese^^


----------



## Dakirah (13. April 2011)

Ich werfe immer erst einen Blick ins Vorwort/Prolog. Dann weiss ich oft, ob ich das Buch überhaupt lesen will. - Aussser bei Sachbüchern.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. April 2011)

das vorwort ist nicht so wichtig, wenn es das ist was ich denke, aber prolog ist doch das 0. kapitel O.o


----------



## LiangZhou (13. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Also dat Prolog/Vorwort net zu lesen ist wie Nudeln ohne Salz zu kochen. Dat macht man einfach net.




Ich hab noch nie Salz beim Nudeln kochen benutzt, wofür benutzt man das? Oo



Ich les das Prolog und das Editorial (Ist doch dasselbe nur hinnedran oder?) immer mit, zumeist weil es oft Dinge aufgreift die nicht wesentlich ind er Haupthandlung danach sind. Vorwort hab ich aber auch noch nie gelesen


----------



## Dracun (13. April 2011)

Mal wat anderes? Wer hat da echt "nein ich lese keine Bücher" angekreuzt 

Schon ein wenig bedenklich, muss ich ja mal so sagen


----------



## LiangZhou (13. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Mal wat anderes? Wer hat da echt "nein ich lese keine Bücher" angekreuzt
> 
> Schon ein wenig bedenklich, muss ich ja mal so sagen





Och ich kenn genug Leute die keine Bücher lesen wollen / können (!)


----------



## Shaila (13. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Mal wat anderes? Wer hat da echt "nein ich lese keine Bücher" angekreuzt
> 
> Schon ein wenig bedenklich, muss ich ja mal so sagen



Das Lesen von Büchern ist keine Garantie für Intelligenz.

...

...

...

Ja, ich lese Bücher!


----------



## Sabito (13. April 2011)

Ich habe jetzt bald 140 Bücher gelesen und muss auch sagen das ich kein Stück intelligenter geworden bin, ich mache bloss auf anhieb weniger Rechtschreib und Grammatikfehler und habe auch ein Händchen dafür andere Wörter zu finden oder etwas anders auszudrücken.


----------



## iShock (13. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Mal wat anderes? Wer hat da echt "nein ich lese keine Bücher" angekreuzt
> 
> Schon ein wenig bedenklich, muss ich ja mal so sagen



Ganz ehrlich ich wars, x)


Habe früher sehr viel gelesen (fast nur Fantasy, und natürlich Schullektüre) nur seitdem ichs Abi fertig hab, hab ichs nicht geschafft ein Buch zu lesen keine Ahnung wieso, kommt einfach nicht mehr die gleiche Spannung bei mir auf =(


sry fürs OT wollte es nur richtig stellen x)


Früher hab ich den Prolog manchmal gelesen, (Wer die Rad der Zeit Reihe kennt weiß das der Prolog immer nur eine Zusammenfassung der vorherigen Geschehnisse ist/war)  und manchmal hab ich ihn auch mitgelesen. Kam immer auf die Stimmung drauf an


----------



## Dracun (13. April 2011)

Es fördert aber die Sprachentwicklung bzw das Sprachverständnis. Was auch sehr wichtig ist, nur mal so am Rande.
Und des weiteren habe ich auch niemals erwähnt die 2 Persönchen dumm seien.



Sabito schrieb:


> ich mache bloss auf anhieb weniger Rechtschreib und Grammatikfehler und habe auch ein Händchen dafür andere Wörter zu finden oder etwas anders auszudrücken.



Mein Reden 
Gehört aber im übrigen auch zur Intelligenz


----------



## Caps-lock (13. April 2011)

Ich lese auch immer das Vorwort und den Prolog / Epilog natürlich auch.

Besonders bei älteren Büchern kann im Vorwort schon einiges interessantes stehen .
Als Beispiele fallen mir hier einige Neuauflagen von Karl May ein in denen Umschreibungen erklärt werden, die sich auf Volksgruppen und Personen beziehen, die in der heutigen Zeit so keinen Sinn machen.
Oder die "Entschuldigung" von Asimov in den späteren Lucky Starr Bänden, dass seine Beschreibung der Planeten so unzureichend un falsch ist. In den 50ern wusste man einfach nicht wie es auf dem Merkur aussieht. 

Hier wird mal wieder Bildung, Allgemeinbildung und Intelligenz in einen Topf geworfen.
Ich mag das Wort "belesen". 
Leute die viele Bücher lesen sind halt belesen. Ob jetzt der Herr der Ringe was für die Bildung bringt oder ob es intelligenter gewesen wäre, dass Buch nicht zu lesen, mag dahingestellt sein.

Ich lese etwa 30-50 Bücher im Jahr, allerdings habe ich viele meiner Bücher mehrfach Neuanschaffungen sollten etwa 20 sein.


----------



## Konov (13. April 2011)

Kommt aufs Buch an würde ich sagen...

Bei manchen ist das Vorwort furchtbar langatmig oder auch völlig uninteressant deswegen les ichs dann nicht.
Generell aber ja.


----------



## Dracun (13. April 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Hier wird mal wieder Bildung, Allgemeinbildung und Intelligenz in einen Topf geworfen.
> Ich mag das Wort "belesen".


Deswegen erwähnte ich das Wort Sprachverständnis  Und Intelligenz ist ein Wort was soviel Spielraum an Definitionen hat, dass das ganze nicht mehr feierlich ist.
Aber ja ich tendiere dazu zu behaupten das eine gehörige Portion Sprachverständnis zu Intelligenz gehört, womit ich aber net behaupten möchte das Menschen die keine Bücher lesen bzw wenig dümmer sind als Menschen die viel lesen. 

In diesem Sinne back to the Roots oder wie es so schön heißt Back to the Topic 

Grüße


----------



## Caps-lock (13. April 2011)

Wo das hier schon ein Lesethread ist .
Ich find die Leute seltsam die sagen, dass man kein Buch mehr als einmal lesen kann und selber schon 30 mal Starwars geschaut haben.


----------



## Sabito (13. April 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich find die Leute seltsam die sagen, dass man kein Buch mehr als einmal lesen kann und selber schon 30 mal Starwars geschaut haben.



Aha, ich habe so gut wie jedes meiner knapp 140 Bücher mind. drei Mal gelesen, soll heißen ich komme auf über 400 gelesene Bücher.  

B2T:
Ich lese immer den Prolog (gehört einfach zu der Story dazu) und manchmal das Vorwort.


----------



## Laxera (13. April 2011)

hm - kommt auf das buch an  und ob ich den autor kenne (bzw. schon was von dem gelesen habe) aber im allgemeinen ist es:

1. Kapitel (und dann halt den rest vom buch) und dann evtl. noch vorwort (nur um zu gucken: ist was wichtiges dabei?)


mfg LAX


----------



## Churchak (13. April 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich les das Prolog und das Editorial (Ist doch dasselbe nur hinnedran oder?)



Epilog meinst du.  Editorial ist was anderes.

Ich nehm den Prolog meist als Leseprobe um zu schaun ob mir der Autor und seine Art zu schreiben zusagt gelingt es ihm nicht mich im prolog neugierig zu machen und ich penn da schon fast ein landet das buch auch gleich wieder im Regal.


----------



## Davatar (14. April 2011)

Da fehlt mir die Auswahlmöglichkeit "Nur bei Geschichte epischen Ausmasses". Den Prolog hab ich soweit ich weiss nur beim Herrn der Ringe, den Büchern von Stieg Larsson (Verleumdung, -geltung, -dammnis) und bei Donnie Brasco gelesen, sonst aber immer übersprungen.


----------



## shadow24 (14. April 2011)

legend schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich hab mal eine Frage. Lest ihr bei Büchern das Vorwort oder den Prolog mit? Ich fange immer gleich mit Kapitel 1 an. Meine Schwester meint aber man müsste den Prolog oder das Vorwort mitlesen. Was macht ihr?




also ich lese eigentlich immer das vorwort mit.ich glaub ich hab in meinem leben einmal aufgegeben den epilog zu lesen.das war bei herrn der ringe(die trilogie selbst hab ich drei mal verschlungen),wo es um die geschichte der elben und des ringes ging.waren gefühlte 100 seiten nur wer wen erschlug und mit dutzenden von elbischen(elethrien sohn von erenor erschlug galitiell,tochter von Igitiel,usw...) namen angefüllt.da hab ich irgendwann einfach aufs 1.kapitel weitergeblättert...

aber im Prolog stehen doch auch oft so köstliche weisheiten wie bei der "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis"-Reihe:

Es gibt eine Theorie, die besagt, wenn jemals irgendwer genau rausfindet, wozu das Universum da ist und warum es da ist, dann verschwindet es auf der Stelle und wird durch etwas noch Bizarreres und Unbegreiflicheres ersetzt.
Es gibt eine andere Theorie, nach der das schon passiert ist.

_Das Restaurant am Ende des Universums, Prolog_​


----------



## Dracun (14. April 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Donnie Brasco



Film und Buch einfach nur EPISCH 
Dabei ist das Buch noch um weiten besser


----------



## Stevesteel (14. April 2011)

Ich überfliege das Vorwort, wenn es zu langatmig wird, schwups, umgeblättert.


----------



## xsynasto (14. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt bald 140 Bücher gelesen und muss auch sagen das ich kein Stück intelligenter geworden bin, ich mache bloss auf anhieb weniger Rechtschreib und Grammatikfehler und habe auch ein Händchen dafür andere Wörter zu finden oder etwas anders auszudrücken.



Kommt ganz darauf an, was du als Intelligenz definierst! ;-)
Ich sehe es durchaus so, dass du intelligenter wirst...oder wie würdest du es bezeichnen, wenn man einen größeren Wortschatz hat und diesen auch noch fehlerfrei beherrscht?!
So wie ich das sehe hat dich das Lesen intelligenter gemacht (will ned behaupten, dass du dumm warst/bist).

Back to Topic:

Vorwort...noch NIE gelesen!!
Prolog hingegen halt ich für Pflicht. Schließlich wird dort klar, unter welchen Umständen das Buch spielt bzw. wie die Charaktere so drauf sind.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2011)

Beim Vorwort kommt es drauf an... wenn es nur Seitenweise darum geht, das der Autor irgendwem danken möchte überlese ich das gern mal... aber sonst lese ich immer Vorwort, Prolog (Irgendwie auch dumm wenn nicht, schalt doch auch keinen Film mitten drin erst ein...) und natürlich falls vorhanden Epilog...


----------



## Kurator (14. April 2011)

Ein gutes Vorwort, handelt sehr häufig über die Motivation und Ziele des Autors, wieso er das Buch geschrieben hat und was er damit bezwecken möchte. Es kann auch Hintergrundinfos über den Autor selbst beherbergen. Dies kann vorallem bei Büchern, welche zum Studieren und lernen gedacht sind von grosser Wichtigkeit sein, da es einem erklärt unter welchen Gesichtspunkten das Buch gelesen werden sollte. Dadurch entstehen weniger Missverständnisse. Gerade bei akademischen Büchern ist dies wichtig. Da hier das Vorwort eigentlich erklärt was Sinn und Zweck ist. Ohne das Vorwort sind es evtl. nette Daten, sie sind an sich jedoch ohne wirklichen Wert, da sie nicht in Relation gebracht werden können mit der Realität. Oder zumindest nicht so, wie es sich der Autor gedacht hat.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Umor (14. April 2011)

Also für mich kommts auf das Buch an wenn es jetzt ein SAchbuch ist dann lasse ich meistens das Vorwort aus aber bei Romanen lese ich immer den Prolog und natürlich auch den Epilog.


----------



## LeWhopper (14. April 2011)

Da fehlt noch die Antwortmöglichkeit das die Bücher die man besitzt kein Vorwort oder Prolog haben 

Wenn es eine Fortsetzung ist dann lese ich das Vorwort oder den Prolog nicht. 
Wenn es ein Buch ist das keine Vorgänger besitzt dann lese ich (manchmal) den Prolog oder das Vorwort.


----------



## Falathrim (14. April 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Ich überfliege das Vorwort, wenn es zu langatmig wird, schwups, umgeblättert.



this. 
Das Vorwort ist meistens recht irrelevant, aber man sollte es dennoch immer gelesen haben...oder zumindest damit angefangen. Es gibt Vorwörter, bei denen ich das Kotzen kriege, aber auch schöne Vorworte (z.B. bei der Otherland-Reihe: Der Autor widmet die Buchreihe seinem dementen Vater "Wie immer widme ich meinem Vater dieses Buch, auch wenn er vermutlich nicht weiß, dass ich es ihm widme") oder bei Sachbüchern bei denen man einen groben Überblick über den Inhalt bekommt, was hilfreich ist..


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. April 2011)

Prolog gehört ja wohl dazu. Wie kann man überhaupt in Erwägung ziehen, den Prolog wegzulassen? Lassen dann auch manche z.B. das fünfte Kapitel weg, weil fünf so 'ne doofe Zahl ist? Mann...

Vorwort finde ich meistens uninteressant. Was Eckard von Hirschhausen über Harald Schmidt oder Steven Fry über Hugh Laurie zu sagen hat, ist mir ehrlich gesagt relativ Wurst. Mir ist es lieber, wenn statt dem Vorwort einfach nur "Für Gertrud" drinsteht und dann ist gut.


----------



## Davatar (18. April 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wo das hier schon ein Lesethread ist .
> Ich find die Leute seltsam die sagen, dass man kein Buch mehr als einmal lesen kann und selber schon 30 mal Starwars geschaut haben.


Ich finde das recht normal. Das Problem bei nem Buch ist, dass es einfach nur spannend ist, solange man nicht weiss, wies weitergeht. Ein zweites Mal lesen ist dann eher ne Qual. Ein Film hingegen ist simple Passivunterhaltung, die ausserdem nur ~2 Stunden dauert. An nem Buch hat man Wochen oder Monate bis man durch ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. April 2011)

Bei Romanen lese ich das Vorwort vom Autor immer, aber bei irgendwelchen Lehrbüchern verzichte ich dankend.


----------

